# Jacket ideas



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

can anybody recommend a good jacket to get?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

No. No I can't.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> No. No I can't.


eh. fair enough


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

i think 686 makes really good jackets. quality, function, and style wise.


----------



## cashmoney13 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Special Blend, and 686 as well.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Foursquare makes some good jakets, especially if you just want basic colors and nothing to fancy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

I rock Capp3l, sick jakets by ride, but kinda hard to find


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

The mountain I work at has outfitted us with Avalanche jackets, which are warm and have about a million convenient pockets and vents. As far as I know, The North Face makes the best clothing.
Also, I don't know about the jackets, but Spyder makes some great stuff. I have a hat from them and it's absolutely godly (I literally cannot tell that it's cold out when I have it on), and I know that a lot of race teams swear by Spyder.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I use a Spyder jacket and it is by far the best jacket I have EVER owned. They are amazing and have all the right pockets in all the right places. Great Gear.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

i love bonfire.
just got a new one this year and its real nice


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Volcom

Zip-Tech FTW!


----------

